# LGB Railbox bash



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian got my gears turning when he posted this: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/70674/view/topic/Default.aspx

This is the prototype I'll be using:









Basically, I think I'm going to use the body & the roof & make the rest myself. Out of the box, the LGB car looks like it rides a little high... anyone else concur, or is it just me?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl,
They do seem a little high and they are wide. Just swapping out the cheesy LGB trucks with Aristo rollerbearing will lower it some. I think this is the type car that Aristo is supposed to be releasing maybe later this year,or next year,or the year after that,or?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl,

Yes the cars do ride too high. Here's a picture I just took to illustrate out of the box vs. after lowering. They also mount the brakewheel one rib too high on the end.










Have fun!

P.S. ......Burl has the coolest kitchen table I've ever seen!

Brian Briggs


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Step one: adding my own bolsters. I also lowered the car by about 1/8" of an inch by trimming down the studs under the coupler pocket.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I lowered it the easy way, i installed USAT gunderson trucks which takes it down around 3/16 "


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Door pattern:


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

End pattern:


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you and Marty in the He man woman haters club?
You to ?????????????????
Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Who do you think inducted him?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O-TAYYYYY!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just waiting to earn my black head covering thingy so i can post my new photo. Keep in mind. I know one thing and know it well.. YES DEAR. Coming Dear. Right away Dear...


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know about the 'He man woman haters club' but it takes a real man to have this as his dining table.










Burl, where did you find this treasure? I want one!
Sorry for HiJacking this thread

By the way......your patterns look awesome!

Brian Briggs
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you see why I'm single...


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Cow masked marvel !!!
Coool!
Looks real gooood.
Hay did you or Marty think of making halfway desent resin PLOWs for the loco's???
Just a thought.
Sean


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl,

Great job! And so fast.....did you sand off or remove the Railbox lettering prior to painting?

Brian Briggs
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the roof is easy to remove on the LGB Railbox? Any chance someone could measure the length and width of the roof for? I've been looking for that style (does that pattern have a name?) roof for a kitbash project for some time now! 

Thanks! 
PD


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The roof is 4 1/4" x 21 1/8". It mounts with 6 screws. 

Very easy car to take apart.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Burl. 

(Shucks... too narrow for my needs... )


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, I left it like it was... I'm hoping the matte finish will hide it.


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Impressive as always, Burl. 

Always nice to see modern rolling stock modeled. 

pk


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

That will do!!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

First coat of light weathering:


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl,

Looks great.....as usual

How about a ground level picture of it?

Brian Briggs


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So YOUR single??? that explains alot.....


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like corporate may have to send that car in for a refurbishment and a repaint soon.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 02/05/2009 9:32 PM













Nice photo of the prototype, how about one of the model


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian: I had to wait till the light was better, but here it is:


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!
Master I am humbled








Rod


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

How did that car get all that damage to the doors without any damage to the body of the car?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

The parking lot!
Just look at your doors.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Burl,

I understand about waiting for the right conditions.

The model looks great! You do excellent work.

Brian Briggs


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl, 
All I can say is WOW! You're a master. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl I don't care what Marty say'es you Good !


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I might have overdone the roof a little.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl,

That car looks terrible!

That's actually a huge compliment! 

Great job,
Brian B.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha! Uh... thanks(?)


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are forklift tracks. Doors are often opened and closed using a forklift on a dock. If you look at some real boxcars, you'll see that some of the lift drivers have bad aim.

Regards,
pk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl,,,MASTER 
give some tips on how you hide the decal shine? or is it still there and you just make sure we can't see it at the angel? the door photo I can see some cut marks on couple but they lay really flat. How long do they set or dry till you spray them?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: I use Tango Papa's decal paper, which is very thin. If you use a good decal set (like Champs) and apply them over a glossy surface, and follow that with clear lacquer, the lines will disappear. I find that 24 hours dry-time after the last application of decal set is optimal.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Burl, that looks fantastic! It's a real inspiration, thanks for posting the pictures.

All the best,
Gavin


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Burl, once again I tip my hat to your skills as a model master.


----------



## train261 (May 10, 2008)

To remove excess weathering on the roof, take some clear magic mending tape, wrap it around your hand (just like you would to pick up lint) press it to the roof and then pick it up. It removes as much, or as little, as you like. It also gives a very prototype appearance to a non-painted roof, such as you have. I've used this trick several times after applying too much weathering to an otherwise perfect model. Great work and one of the best large scale cars I've seen.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a diagonal panel roof, parkdesigner.

My compliments, too, Burl. Are you selling the ends and doors?


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 02/07/2009 11:21 AM
I think I might have overdone the roof a little. 



Not in the least bit - it looks perfect for the prototypes I see here in South Florida. Too nice, in fact - most Railbox pool cars look ready to stuff in a king-size trash can 'round here.


-Kurt


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mark L Horstead on 02/10/2009 11:55 PM
Are you selling the ends and doors?



I'm guessing it would cost about $30 for a set of ends & doors.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl
You make me sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Unbelievable!!
What a piece of junk!!
At least they changed out the coupler for a new one.








Sean


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Great work!! What did you use for graffiti and the reflective striping?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I used reflective tape for the striping, and the graffiti is scanned from the original photos & printed with my ALPS.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my! Words fail me. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Most excellent! Forklift scratches, graffiti, reflective tape... all the things that make me glad I model 1910.  It's so much easier to replicate weathered wood and coal dust. At some point, you'll have to take some video of your cars rolling by in a train. Each car by itself is impressive in its own right, but in a complete train, that'd be something to see! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Burl..... A real gem. 

WOW....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 02/27/2009 8:09 AM
Most excellent! Forklift scratches, graffiti, reflective tape... all the things that make me glad I model 1910. . At some point, you'll have to take some video of your cars rolling by in a train. Each car by itself is impressive in its own right, but in a complete train, that'd be something to see! 

Later, 

K


Burl et al----

My father shot some last Summer during our visit, if you are interested Burl, maybe we can get it posted somewhere?

Great work on the car as usual!


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful work. Very realistic!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good find Eddie 
I don't think Master Burl ever said what colors he used for the roof.???


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: its been at least 3 years since I did this, so I'm guessing at what I used on the roof... most likely thinned artists oils airbrushed on. I have had the best luck with burnt umber for the dark rust, and raw sienna for the fresh rust.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And much later in life, I started a lowering project Myself... 

Here is the side by side shot of 2 LGB box cars, the one lowered resulted in almost 5/16'' drop, or .300''.. 
I cut and shortened/lowered the bolster, added truck frames from an A/C 100 ton hopper with added metal wheel sets to get these results. 

 

Doing something a little different with this car tho, probably only one of a kind however!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------

